# Guns for sale...????Where?



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Hope this is a valid thread to be posting...and not something that is addressed by the "gun value" moderator thread above. But I know stores like Gander Mtn have used guns for sale. Have people typically found that these types of stores are really marking up these guns for resale? Or can I get some suggestions (just in general-if that is more acceptable) of places that people have typically gone to purchase used shotguns, rifles, muzzleloaders, etc.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am a big one for buying where is cheapest for new, say the big box stores, but I would never purchase used from anyone but a smaller gun shop, or something like Jays at the largest. Pawn shops are a great place for bargains, but make sure you check out what you are buying first.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

If you know what you're looking for, what to look for, and how to bargin shop then you should be good to go. 
Some places mark up used guns. You just have to shop around but if you know your guns and value, sometimes you can walk out the door with that particular gun!
Thats how I got my Sako. It was used, customized, in very good condition (only 50 rounds shot thru it), composite stock, muzzle break, Leupold 4x fixed scope, and in *.375 H&H*!!!!!!!!
I took it home for under $1,000.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

This is just my opinion of course, but generally you won't save enough money on a used gun to make it worth the risk of not knowing the background of the firearm. There may be exceptions on high end firearms. Although if you can afford a high end firearm you probably won't bother shopping used. The other exception is if you want something that isn't made anymore. Generally you will spend about 3/4's the full price on a used firearm from either a gun shop or private sale. And I have seem many adds where the seller thinks they can get almost all their money back. On a firearm that is less than a grand, the difference just isn't worth it.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ckeck the bergain corner of grand rapids press there are quite a lot of guns in there so real cheap!! good luck


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

http://www.migunowners.org/forum/index.php?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I have found that Williams in Davison to have an excellent selection of rifles and shotguns and usually very modestly priced.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Burksee said:


> I have found that Williams in Davison to have an excellent selection of rifles and shotguns and usually very modestly priced.


 
DO NOT buy a used gun from Gander Mountain.

Some of their used guns cost more than the exact same new gun 2 shelves away.

I'm kinda keep track of what's worth what. Used Ruger 10/22s do not cost $250.

Worn out Browning A-5 (Japan, 1970s) is not worth $1000.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

UNREEL said:


> DO NOT buy a used gun from Gander Mountain.


I totally agree. 
Although I did find a great deal with them. Traded my CZ97 for a customized stainless Norinco 1911!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

UNREEL said:


> DO NOT buy a used gun from Gander Mountain.
> 
> Some of their used guns cost more than the exact same new gun 2 shelves away.
> 
> ...


I agree with that statement 100%. I was looking at a used Savage .270 last year and they wanted $450 used and the gun brand new was around $525. I am in there all the time getting fishing crap and always look at the OVER PRICED used guns. I saw a very old, rusty and probably useless mosin nagant for $250.....common! Dunhams is giving those things aways for under $100 bucks!!!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

UNREEL said:


> DO NOT buy a used gun from Gander Mountain.
> 
> Some of their used guns cost more than the exact same new gun 2 shelves away.
> 
> ...



OK, I'll have to disagree and just say that you have to figure out that Gander has MANY STORES. . .and guess what?? The computer and a friendly gun counter worker can be your friend.

Benelli SBE LH for under $800 with original case/papers/all chokes/tools/etc
Ruger RL 28 gauge for $625 with case, 7 Briley chokes

Just a couple examples. . . .and when buying USED. . .ALWAYS ASK TO GO LOWER. . .THEY ARE NOT ON THE SHELF FOR EVERYONE TO LOOK AT!!!


----------



## beemer (Jan 3, 2006)

Guns galore in Fenton usally has a good selection & good prices. Excellent prices on new too.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Best deals I see are through privates sales on used equipment, like your local newspaper or shopping rag. Sometimes the bulletin boards at gun ranges have some decent prices. You can also look at gun broker dot com, but you won't have the ability to inspect and you need to keep in mind that a FFL transfer, if required, will add about $25.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

beemer said:


> Guns galore in Fenton usally has a good selection & good prices. Excellent prices on new too.


I've seen some nice guns in there, not totally out of line on they're prices but I have never been able to get past the attitude that's always there........:sad:

My best expierance with them was on a gun that was shipped in there that was a prize I picked out of an awards catalog, GG was a store that participated as the FFL. When I got there to pick it up they P&M'd so much over it about what a pain this was and how they didnt make any money off handling it I didnt even buy any ammo for it there, that was the last time I was in there.....


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

beemer said:


> Guns galore in Fenton usally has a good selection & good prices. Excellent prices on new too.


 

I bought my last 4 or 5 guns from them. One used and the rest new. Best prices around typically.

GH


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

www.migunshows.com


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I found some good deals over the years at the gun shows......on new and used.......Mack


----------



## Big Dog (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never been unhappy with products or services at Michigun, good people and good quality used products. Just picked up a like new Ruger GP100 for a good price, gun looks and fires like brand new. I'd bet the previous owner never put more than 25 rounds through it. They don't sell junk and don't accept trade-ins for resale unless the gun is in good condition. NAYY.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Burksee said:


> I've seen some nice guns in there, not totally out of line on they're prices but I have never been able to get past the attitude that's always there........:sad:
> 
> My best expierance with them was on a gun that was shipped in there that was a prize I picked out of an awards catalog, GG was a store that participated as the FFL. When I got there to pick it up they P&M'd so much over it about what a pain this was and how they didnt make any money off handling it I didnt even buy any ammo for it there, that was the last time I was in there.....


 I have heard that so many times about Guns Galore. (them being jerks) I've never been there, myself. But I've heard the same description of their attitude problem over and over. Since they're still in business after p'ing so many people off, it leads me to believe that they do indeed have pretty good prices......Might have to check that place out. If nothing else, I'll get to see first hand what they're actually like.
I have bought used shotguns from Jay's, Williams, and Gander. I've never bought one that didn't work out great. And I've gotten some great deals. One thing I've never bought used though, is a rifle. I guess I'd be a little more leary to buy a used rifle, without shooting it first.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

What you looking for, shoot me a email. Since we can't sell guns on here you can send me a email and I will see if its one of the guns I am going to sell this week. I need a snowmobile as a backup to my quad for the bay. Told the wife I would use the extra guns to cover it.

I might take them to the Birch Run Gun show.


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

beemer said:


> Guns galore in Fenton usally has a good selection & good prices. Excellent prices on new too.


Definitely the place to go!!! I just recently purchased a Springfield XD-40 Subcompact from them. They wanted $460 but after taxes it ended up being $487.00 out the door. It was a package deal that came with 2 clips, speed loader, paddle holster, and a hard case. Williams in Davison wanted $475 for just the gun and Gander Mountain wanted $530 for the same package deal!!! Guns Galore is definitely the place to go. Just a small shop in Fenton, but they have a lot of good prices on new and used guns. You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## bunkertd (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello all I am looking for a Remington 1100 20 ga 3inch mag i recently had to pawn mine and was a little to late to get it back if anyone could help please reply thank you tom


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

omega58 said:


> a friendly gun counter worker can be your friend.


Apparently you've never been to the West Lansing Gander. I'm pretty sure their gun counter guy has never had a friend in his life. Somewhere in his past, I think a "friend" shoved a stick deep up his ***.

After a couple instances of general rudeness, not acknowledging customers, short, curt, irritated answers to questions, etc., I went to the service desk to talk to the store manager.

"Yeah, we get a lot of complaints about Pete (or whatever his name was). I'll go talk to him, but it probably won't do much good."

5 years later he's still there and I've never "bothered him" with my business.

KW


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Burksee said:


> I have found that Williams in Davison to have an excellent selection of rifles and shotguns and usually very modestly priced.


I have two purchased from Williams in the last two years, and second the thoughts above & you can see them on line before handeling them, and you'll know your prices, plus 30 days to shoot the p- - - out of it, just did that with a low# 1100 in 20ga. no problems with any, I'am gut hooked :help:, hope this helps ~~~~><>..Jumbo Out ! :chillin:


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

TheMAIT said:


> Have people typically found that these types of stores are really marking up these guns for resale?


If they are not marking up the used guns that they purchase from the public then they will soon go out of business. So, yes, they are marking up the guns for resale.



dsgt1 said:


> ckeck the bergain corner of grand rapids press there are quite a lot of guns in there so real cheap!! good luck


The Grand Rapids newspaper is a good one. I enjoy reading it when I am on that side of the state. Keep in mind that it is very hard for those of us on this side of the state to get a copy. You can recommend it all you want but until it is available at the newspaper stands it is a moot point. It might be available on-line but you did not provide a link.


----------



## pasthru (Nov 5, 2011)

Like said before migunowners. com is a great source. I've bought and sold more than a few on there and have never had a bad experience.

Personally I don't buy ANYTHING at Gander Mt. Hate the very existence of that place. I'd rather buy online and or from a smaller Mom n Pop. I'm actually hoping one or both of the GMs disappear once Cabelas moves in the GR area.


Bowhunting is life. The rest is just small stuff.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I have four places I shop for firearms. 

Guns Galore in Fenton

Williams in Davison

Gunbroker.com

And www.Budsgunshop.com

I have bought both new and used from both GG and Williams and never had a problem. 

When I know what I want, those are the four places I look. Bass Pro? Talk about inflated prices. They had a Walther I was looking for listed at $795. GG and Williams had new ones for $525. Luckily, GG had a used one for $425...bought that one. 

I found my Browning A-bolt 4 years ago on gunbroker.com sitting on the shelf of some pawn shop in Colorado that sold guns over the internet. Some old lady came in and pawned her late husbands collection of about 15 firearms. It just so happened one of them was this Stainless/Synthetic Browning A-bolt in 300winmag with Leupold Vxii 4-12x40 in stainless...and it even had the BOSS system already installed. New? $1,500 rig easily. I paid $675 + shipping. The thing must have had maybe 100 rounds through it, not a nick or scratch or blemish and the bore was in perfect condition. Once I got the BOSS tuned in, it shot sub-MOA all day. It was the EXACT gun I was looking for.

I just emailed the pawn shop, called and talked to them over the phone, and had them send me about 15 pictures of things I wanted to see. Given the fact they were very accomodating, and I could tell it wasn't their first gun sale, I bought it. I couldn't believe I won the rifle for what I did. I was willing to pay up to $900 for it.


----------

